# High Range Habistat Flickering?



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all, quick question for you...

I have a Habistat High Range Dimming Thermostat:

Habistat Dimming Thermostat HIGH RANGE 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies

Which has been working absolutely fine until this evening. It is flickering/pulsating for no reason!

Never seen it do this before, usually if It's getting too hot it dims out slightly (like you would expect with a dimming thermostat).

I have tried increasing the amount of lights it is controlling, changing plug sockets etc. But nothing!

Anyone have any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it a subtle flickering? Because when a dimming thermostat dims a bulb, normally there is a subtle flickering as the amount of electricity let through to the bulb is decreased.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Is it a subtle flickering? Because when a dimming thermostat dims a bulb, normally there is a subtle flickering as the amount of electricity let through to the bulb is decreased.


Unfortunately not, it almost like a strobe light. It's really irritating me so I can only imagine what it's doing to Chilli and Pepper .

As I said it wasn't doing this before so I think some thing's wrong.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

MrC4FF said:


> Unfortunately not, it almost like a strobe light. It's really irritating me so I can only imagine what it's doing to Chilli and Pepper .
> 
> As I said it wasn't doing this before so I think some thing's wrong.


In that case then I would recommend contacting the manufacturer. or failing that, get a new dimming stat and see if that works.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi there,
Sorry to hear you are having problems with your thermostat.
Assuming the bulbs are tight in the holders and one isn't making and breaking with expansion (as this can create a strange strobe like situation with the arcing) I can't think of a reason for this to happen.
If you are unable to get a replacement from your shop, return it to me and I will test it, repair it and have it on its way back to you the same day we receive it.
Send to:
Euro Rep Ltd. The Cottage in the Wall, Dawley Road, Hayes UB3 1EF
I hope this helps!
Pete


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

peterf said:


> Hi there,
> Sorry to hear you are having problems with your thermostat.
> Assuming the bulbs are tight in the holders and one isn't making and breaking with expansion (as this can create a strange strobe like situation with the arcing) I can't think of a reason for this to happen.
> If you are unable to get a replacement from your shop, return it to me and I will test it, repair it and have it on its way back to you the same day we receive it.
> ...


Thanks Peterf! Glad to see you guys are on the ball here. I have already contacted the shop I have bought it from and they have already agreed a replacment. I will be in touch if I have any trouble but condisdering that it was working as expected up until yesterday I expect it to be a faulty unit (I have tried it with different ceramic light fittings, bulbs etc.).


----------

